# its arrived :)



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Well my membership was waiting from me when I got home from work and the sun is shining, what a perfect day  and ive found the spot to put my sticker making it official


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

. . . . . and a badge under your name makes it officially official


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I suppose it does haha


----------

